# Tadpole Infection



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

I've had a few instances where tadpoles were developing normally, but then the fluid inside the area where the tadpole is developing turns to a milky color and then the tadpole dies. Here's a picture:










Does anyone know what causes this and what to do about it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2005)

It looks like a fungal problem says Ed over my shoulder, but I'll take credit for the ID, could be bacterial as well, but most likely one of the two. Ed suggest trying black water extract if you are not already using it.
j


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Mehylene blue also works well to prevent fungal attacks. I use one drop in 16 oz of water. It can be found in many fish stores for under $5.00.


----------

